# Escape from Carvahk



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

needed some rule changes
story
_On a unknown planet, in an unknown system. Is the imperiums top research facility on the most alien speices known to the galaxy. The Tyranids. Inside this facility are a manner of all things Tyranid and finally the imperiums top researchers have made a device that blocks the hive mind influence_. Unfortunatly this made the Carnifex located their go beserk and break out of his cell and destroy the electricty to the other cells across the complex. You are a Tyranid warrior and without the hiveminds influence you are in control. Make your own choices and escape Carvahk

rules
1) no Godmodding
2)you can die so be careful
3)if your in a battle and you havnt killed anyone in three posts then your instincts take over for a post
4)you talk through telepathy with others so if you want you can exclude others from your conversation
5)Tyranid warriors only
6)have fun

equipment
standard: devourer, scyting talons, armoured carapace
one player may have a venom cannon or a barbed strangler instead of a devourer
one player may have a pair of boneswords instead of your devourer
three players may have death spitters

Character sheet
name: (anything after all who knows maybe theres a tyranid called Bob)
instinct: (feed: go charging crazy or Lurk: stay in cover and dont shoot or move)
backstory: (how you got caught)
personality: (simple enough)
Equipment:

current characters
Reginald Cecil Mimsy DePorpignon III (Reg)Tyranid warrior: Scything Talons, Devourer, wings, regeneration and flesh hooks
Veldik (Tyranid warrior prime): Lash whip and Bone sword, Devourer and toxic sacs
Emelia (Tyranid warrior): Scyting Talons, Deathspitter, adrenal glands, Toxin sacs and implant attacks
Micsicthictoc (Tyranid warrior): Scything Talons and claws
Subject 158 (Lictor): Rending claws, Scything Talons, Flesh hooks, adrenal glands, Enhanced senses and Toxin sacs*
Varsh (Lictor):scything talons, rending claws, and feeder tendrils, flesh hooks, chameleonic skin.*


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Alright! Tyranid thread! Permission to come aboard, Sir? Will have a character sheet up in a few days if you'll have me.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I am cautiously optimistic about this. 

But we need more details than this.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

okay just ask!!
also firedamaged feel free to join in


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Sir Reginald Cecil Mimsy DePorpignon III (hereby referred to as Reg) clicked his barbed tongue in confusion as the light sources illuminating his cell suddenly went out. Something was different, false-day never ended whilst there were still four-limbs in their metal hive.

Cautiously he extended one talon to the electrified mesh that kept him contained. A quick jab produced nothing more than a rattle as the material shifted against the metal rods supporting it. He extended the limb again, this time holding it against the filmy material, but the expected blast of pain did not arrive.

Working quickly, fearful that his good fortune might be short lived, Reg began tearing at the material with both talons, pressing his body up against the metal supports so that the short hooks on his chest could work at it as well. After much stabbing and rending there was finally a sizeable hole in the material. Now, straining he worked at the bars, bending and sawing until they too were no longer blocking his escape. With a great cry from his maw, he leapt through the hole in his prison just as a reverberating boom sounded from somewhere else in the metal hive.

Landing on the unnaturally smooth floor, Reg finally, after many false-days in a too-small prison, had the room to stretch. Joints popped and chitinous carapace groaned after such a long stay in captivity. Extended fully, Reg topped at about nine feet from head to floor, clawed feet flexed and stretched at the end of armoured legs, whilst his barbed tail extended behind himself to provide balance. Reg's lower set of torso limbs had melded together after the joints to form his maggot-spewing Devourer, its living ammunition almost non-existent as enforced starvation had left him unable to produce them in any kind of sufficient quantity. Above and to the side of that was a pair of flesh-rending hook-like limbs directly beneath his large Talons and both were as sharp and deadly as ever despite constant attempts by the four-limbs to mutilate them. Behind those Talons, extending nearly ten feet behind Reg were his once glorious wings, now shredded and full of holes, they could not support him as they once had. Reg's armoured head turned this way and that, his neck joints cracking, and his barbed tongue flicked cautiously out of his mouth, tasting the air.

There were more of the four-limbs, running around. Reg could taste their fear, hear their shouts of panic and alarm. He could also here crashes and other loud noises emanating from elsewhere in the giant metal hive. Suddenly the darkness that had fallen on the prison room Reg was in was replaced by an angry red light that span around the room and all sounds were drowned out by a horrific wailing.

Reg looked to the covered hole from which the four limbs approached his cage. He needed to hunt, to eat so that his wounds could be healed and his wings and devourer could have their usefulness returned. That was when he realised, shocked beyond all reason, that he could hear no response to his projected need. No guiding instinct had directed him and without it he stood, paralysed at the sudden lack of orders, of objectives, of goals in his life.

So shocked was he that he didn't register the covered hole opening and a dozen four-limbs entering. Only when a laser bolt burned a small hole into his shoulder did he realise his situation and long forgotten instincts kicked in, telling him to hunt, to pounce, to kill.

Some time later, as the last of the four-limbs' corpses slid down Reg's gullet, he looked up at the still uncovered hole in the wall. With no orders to be obeyed, Reg instead listened to his growling innards and instincts and took off in search of more prey, his Devourer now swarming with microscopic worms and a sheen of mucus covering his now partially-healed wings.

Name: Sir Reginald Cecil Mimsy DePorpignon III (you did say anything) a.k.a. Reg
Instinct: Hunt, Stalk and Feed.
Backstory: Reg and his squad of winged Warriors had led a squad of Gargoyles over a four-limbs hive (read Imperial City/Stronghold) when a sudden blast of energy from above had killed most of them and sent the rest tumbling to the ground. Reg, his wings torn and useless after a particularly rough landing, had watched as every other Tyranid had been hunted and shot down by a large blue metal bird. He had tried to rise when a large four-limbs also covered in blue metal had stood upon his chest and fired it's weapon in Reg's face. An unknown amount of time later, Reg had awoken in a too-small cage where four-limbs would constantly approach to stab and cut at him with long spikes.
Personality: Reg is a hunter, he loves to fly and eat and his favoured activity is sneaking up on prey, to devour them almost before they realise he's there. When interacting with other Tyranids he is friendly and sociable, glad of the company to make up for the loneliness of Hive-Mind separation, even if he does wish that they wouldn't constantly make so much noise.
Weapon-Symbiotes: Scything Talons and Devourer
Armour: Standard Tyranid Chitinous Carapace
Biomorphs: (You never included anything about these in the limitations and I've always felt that the whole point of Tyranids is the wealth of customisation, so instead of going wild with them and spoiling it, I thought I'd just plug in a couple of my favourites, if you want me to change them just ask) Wings, Flesh Hooks and Regeneration.


----------



## Orathis (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice... I like the look of this. Can I join? Also, can, instead of a warrior, can I be something of similar size and/or of tr same type of genus. Basically I'm asking if I can be a lictor or a broodlord?

Edit: if not I still have a character, and if so I have 2. ( if I'm even skid 2, but you didn't specify.

So im going to write my character that I know is legit, and do the other if not. (by the way, I'm using the new rules as my basis, so warriors can have the new stuff.)

Name: Veldik
Instincts: revenge, power, to rejoin the hive (the latter may change during the story.)
Backstory: Veldik was originally a hive tyrant, but because of a tactical blunder and an enemy's luck, he failed in his mission to absorb a world not far from Ichar IV ( attacked by kraken) later, he was awoke to find his glorious body stolen from him and now in the body under a warrior under the swarmlord (it was unofficial due to the fact the planet was consumed before the humans could relay that it was there.) anyway, it was a ploy by the guiding instinct of the hive mind to teach him tactical prowess, however during his final planetary invasion as a warrior he was captured leading a squad of other warriors. ( he was a prime by now) he was sedated and transported to the facility and was about to be dissected alive by the Magnos biologists when the power went down. 
Personality: Veldik has a strong leadership sence, to the point where he will try to lead any group he's in. He knows he is a hive tyrant really and wants to get back to his position of power ( he won't become a tyrant at all in the rpg, to keep things fair.) he also desires revenge to the 4 limbs for stopping his re-incarnation has a hive tyrant.
Weapons: a lash whip and bone sword (his favourite weapons) and a devourer.
Armour: slightly tougher version of basic warrior armour, due to the fact he's a prime
Biomorphs: toxin sacs.

Veldik snapped awake. The first thing he was aware of was the fact he was no longer part of the swarm. No other warriors, or even gaunts around. This displeased him. The second was that he also had no higher power assisting him. He had know idea where his forces were and what condition they were in. His master hive tyrant was also know where to be found. Slowly, uncomfortable with his lack of knowledge he opened his eyes. It was darker than usual. The 4 limbs has shut of his light. He heaved himself to his feet and shook. The flexed his taloned claw and sighed. The 4 limbs had removed his bonesword after he had beheaded one of the pathetic things. They had also slashed his lashwhip to little mote than a stump, and he could still feel it's pain. It was trying so flail and lash around as it normally does but was only causing itself pain. Veldik had it stop. It could re grow later if it stopes moving. His bonesword was his primary concern now, the 4 limbs had taken it for "examination" Veldik never understood this. They tortured him day and night to find answers about his race when they could BECOME one of them just by allowing themselves to be digested. He looked around and saw it, hanging in a containment pod on the wall. He had often tried to get it, but couldn't due to the electricity and fence. He couldn't even shoot, the 4 limbs gave him only enough food to survive. He had none to spare to create the worms his devourer fired. He glanced at the sword, and then lunged for it, expecting shock as the fence kept him in place. But now however, the fence was off. The crashed into it, leaving a large dent. He streched and shook himself and rammed again, breaking through the flims metal. Then he glanced at the containment case. Using considerable force he smashed the cas and tore the bonesword from it. Now he had te upper hand. He swung the sword to test it, and finding it haddnt been tampered with, he stepped forward, and shook. Now it was his turn to torture and main. And he liked it. Alot.


So, I hope this is accept able and not op. It tryes to cut down on the bimorphs so as to not make him op. He should be fine. 

I will write another bio for my next creature should lictors/brood lords be allowed. Thank you.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

yeah i dont see why lictors and broodlords shouldnt be allowed and also biomorphs you can have whatevers in the codex but a limit of three


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

i thought i might make one and join my RP
Name: Emelia (nickname Slash)
instinct: feed
backstory: Emelia was a wild card which made huge risks when they where not required but no one could not deny her tactical genius. In the battle she was caught she prepared an ambush on a bunch of four limbs that where patrolling. The group wasa just her and five termaguants. staying in the bushes they began to fire at the squad. Emelia was to hasty and thought they where all dead and lead her small squad out when the strange metal box opened and more came out and started to fire darts. Then she woke up in a never ending desert. where four limbs poked her and gave her barley any food and she wants out.
Personality: quite aggressive but if calm she is rather intelligent. being a female Tyranid can be quite hard as they are very rare
eqiupment: Scything Talons, Deathspitter
Biomorphs: Adrenal glands, implant attack and toxin sacs

The never endingsun went out in her small cage as the four limbs around her left the room to see elsewhere. Emelia turned to try and find a more comfortable position whenher tail brushed the mesh. She expected pain but it never happend. With a wary claw she touched the mesh and felt no pain. Excited she began tearing at the mesh and forced her way out. N|ow she could strech. After some clicking and some undertoned hiss of enjoyment she was standing at her full hieght of five foot nine. Then the door opened and a four limbed was standing there Emelia observed him and saw that he didnt have the long pointy stick which ment food. She walked other and stood in front of him waiting to be given food. The four limb then reached other and grabed the long stick of pain. Baring her teath she slashed him from groin to chaps and then feasted on his soft flesh. She now was ready and began telepathically searching for any intelligent tyranid life forms

If you dont like the idea of my nid please just say


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I will join this
making cs


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

WarpSpawned forced me to join. But I think this may work, else I would have just told her to shove off. 

Also I would like to add that the OP needs to impose far more heavy restrictions. Some of the charsheets atm seem pretty insane. 


Name: Micsicthictoc

Instinct: Lurk

History: Micsic was taken during a failed attack on an Imperial outpost. What was supposed to be a simple overwhelming assault instead turned into a rout when it turned out to be a trap laid by the Imperial Inquisition. Following its disarmament at the hands of brutal astartes, Micsic found itself imprisoned within a shell of cold steel. That is, until the security measures failed... 

Personality: Cold and calculating, Micsic has no qualms about letting other do the dying on its behalf. It will seek the shadows when danger looms and search for the oppurtune moment to strike. 

Equipment: Micsic carried a devourer but this was taken during its first round of being experimented upon. As a result it only carries a pair of scything talons as well as a set of empty claws which, while lacking strength, are very dextrous.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Like hell you would've (I simply would have ignored your attempts of getting rid of me)
-
Name: Subject 158

Genus: Lictor

Instinct: Kill. Hunt. Lurk. 

Backstory: Caught during an infiltration gone awry, a series of small miscalculations on its part lead to a frantic chase that culminated in the Lictor becoming trapped and, eventually, subdued and transported to Carvahk for examination and partial vivisection. Experiments to find out how a Lictor could function isolated from the hive Mind led to Subject 158 becoming increasingly erratic and violent, more prone to savagely mauling servitors within range rather than waiting for opportunities.

During a lull in the near constants tests, the subject sensed a change in the atmosphere of its holding cell, soon realizing that the countermeasures had failed and it was free to hunt and kill. 

Personality: Experiments on the Lictor’s brain have heightened its aggression levels, leading it to use differing behaviours to the ‘normal’ for a stealth-based organism. Mainly pure, unthinking aggression directed towards servitiors.

Equipment: Rending claws, scything talons and flesh hooks. (Basically the standard Lictor ‘gear’)

Biomorphs: Adrenal gland, enhanced senses, toxin sacs


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll be writing up a character soon


----------



## Orathis (Nov 26, 2011)

Btw, I took both te bone swords and venom cannon, so if any one wants a venom cannon, tell me ad I'll edit my post to remove it as it's not fair for me to have both weapons with a limit. I'm keeping the bonesword and lashwhip though.

Anyway, here is my other character ( lictor.)

Name: Varsh
Instinct: stalk, lurk
Backstory: a lictor caught in the first wave of the same invasion as Veldik. He was stalking an imperial guard squad, mainly going for the commissar leading it. However during his attack he misjudged the commissar who shot him with his auto pistol and had his squad sedate and transport him to the current research lab. 
Personality: calm and reserved as most lictors are, he can remain motionless for a few days at a time if nessicary. He is loyal to Veldik as he served under him, but his servival comes first. Won't do anything that does not play to his strengths, or puts him
At to much risk. as such, he often disobeyed orders to the point where he was FORCED by the collective. He is a loner, trying to distance himself from the horde, but thats just that's because that's what lictors do. 
Weapons: scything talons, rending claws, and feeder tendrils.
Biomorphs: flesh hooks, chameleonic skin.

Varsh blinked, coming back from his minor trance. He was motionless I. His cell. He had hoped he could attempt to escape again, like last time. He almost got out when he hid and waited. Unfortunately they sent some poor 4 limb into his cell, and his instincts were momentarily supressed by his rage. Striking that one 4 limb downhad cost him his freedom, at the gain of one dead lowlife. But now, now the eversun had burned out. _Light! They called it a light. _ the lictors mass of tentacle writhed at the thought of still living brains, his favourite food. He stepped into the light, feeling his skin change colours of his skin start to change. He glanced at the door and recallig the information he had gained on electricity. It flowed through the cold-hard-metal. And it caused pain. Lots of pain. But for some reason it seabed like it was not present. Carefully he streched his claw out and tapped the cage wall, and not feeling the huge-pain-blast-electricity, he slashed through the thin wire with his large scything talons. And clambered out. Finally, he could stretch up to his full Hight, slightly taller than a warrior. He then proceeds to wrench the door open and move out into the facility. Now, to get a feel of the cold-hard-4-limb-hive, and enact his revenge on the 4 limbs...


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Just something I want to ask, why Tyranids need names? Kind of useless no? Its not like they are going to go down the pub and the pubowner will call the lictor and say, yo, dan, your Termagaunt wife is calling, pick up the phone!


----------



## Orathis (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah, but separated from the hive mind they may gain names. Also, it prevents confusion to who you are talking to and/ or fighting.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd quite like the boneswords if I decide to do a character but seriously man, why do you need to post 2 seperate characters. Just edit out the last one


----------



## Orathis (Nov 26, 2011)

Nope. I like having 2 characters, I often do this in RPGs. However, if your worried about being ganged upon by my 2 characters forget it, they arent the sort to get along, especially the lictor. He wishes to be alone, plus, I often end up killing one of my characters deliberatly later in the rp ( much later, in case your worried that one will be dead within 2 posts) now, ima edit the venom cannon out of my warrior's bio, to keep things nice and fair.


Also, sorry for any crazy typos, I'm writing this from my iPod and the keys can be hard to use in a hurry, also the auto correct has taken it's toll as well...


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Not all gm's will allow a player to run two characters- did you specifically get the ok from Tyrrano before deciding to go ahead with posting both?

I saw he ok'ed up to three biomorphs but perhaps I missed where he said he would accept two different characters from the same player.

Tyranno- I am curious about a few things. I see you posted a character for your own rp thread, how do you plan to handle that as you are the gm and any character you run is by nature an npc? How do you plan to handle communications between the characters as well? Are they going to be telepathic or 'translations' from growls/snarls/pheromone traces?

If this is supposed to be 'the imperiums top research facility' on the xenoform of the tyranid... where the hell are the facility's failsafe systems? The moment they encountered a breach in containment- why was _*Anything *_allowed to live more than the time it takes a life-eater virus failsafe to trigger?


----------



## Orathis (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm sorry, since it wasn't specified I went by the guidelines on the forum and decided to go with two scince it says you can if you an handle more than one. I will remove one if asked by the GM, but not before.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Euphrati said:


> If this is supposed to be 'the imperiums top research facility' on the xenoform of the tyranid... where the hell are the facility's failsafe systems? The moment they encountered a breach in containment- why was _*Anything *_allowed to live more than the time it takes a life-eater virus failsafe to trigger?


Unless it was sabotaged by someone who _knew_ the layout/designs of the facility (For what reason i don't know)


----------



## Orathis (Nov 26, 2011)

Or maybe a corrupt imperial _shut_ them off, and this is all a _test!_

Like GLaDOS. Use the toxin _after_ the test.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

WarpSpawned said:


> Unless it was sabotaged by someone who _knew_ the layout/designs of the facility (For what reason i don't know)


And then on the way he went from one tyranid to another and named them right ? 

I still dont think that names are neccessery as the concept itself is not something a tyranid is acquainted with, they lived their whole life as a lictor or a termagaunt, not as victor the drunk lictor. So I don't think once the hive mind isn't influencing them they will grow a brain and start wearing monocles, getting names and laughing in a gentleman like fashion, they will simply go berserk as none of them are synapse creatures. But I digress.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Or there is always the potential that catastrophic failure on a scale caused by rampaging Carnifex/Tyrant/Whatever was never anticipated and so fail safes for such emergencies were not installed... That or the thing managed to break the fail safe triggering mechanism/console/whatever in said rampage of destruction.
Merely speculating
Also, whose to say the Hive Mind hasn't named its many servants, or at least allowed them to name themselves, even if it's to the scale of "three-claws-winged-scar-on-tail" remember reading a book that did that for a clan of rats once...
Finally Tyranid Warriors _are_ synapse creatures, aren't they? At least I think they were last time I checked.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Lictors aren't, and as such the lictors should follow the warriors with full obedience. At least I think lictors aren't. I still think that a tyranid with a monocle is awesome.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

komanko said:


> And then on the way he went from one tyranid to another and named them right ?


Exactly!
Mine doesnt even have a name, its labelled 'Subject 158'


komanko said:


> I still don't think that names are necessary as the concept itself is not something a tyranid is acquainted with, they lived their whole life as a lictor or a termagaunt, not as victor the drunk lictor. So I don't think once the hive mind isn't influencing them they will grow a brain and start wearing monocles, getting names and laughing in a gentleman like fashion, they will simply go berserk as none of them are synapse creatures. But I digress.


haha, yeah.
Mine can function somewhat properly, what with lictors being somwhat individuals


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

^ Oh, finally someone who understands humor and sarcasm.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Euphrati said:


> Tyranno- I am curious about a few things. I see you posted a character for your own rp thread, how do you plan to handle that as you are the gm and any character you run is by nature an npc? How do you plan to handle communications between the characters as well? Are they going to be telepathic or 'translations' from growls/snarls/pheromone traces?
> 
> If this is supposed to be 'the imperiums top research facility' on the xenoform of the tyranid... where the hell are the facility's failsafe systems? The moment they encountered a breach in containment- why was _*Anything *_allowed to live more than the time it takes a life-eater virus failsafe to trigger?


firstly the tyranids can comunicate thruogh telepathy or snarls and growls and your second question you discover as the RP goes on getting little hints of what happened then you can put together the big picture

I would rather hjave one character sheet each but if he thinks he can handle it then its fine by me


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Now Opening Action Thread All Players Please Post Your Way To The Room Where We All Meet Up


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

I may have to tone down my post lengths a little, I think that last one went on for half a page! I'm just having too much fun writing a Tyranid character. Anything that needs changing, tyranno, just send me a quick message and it's done (I'm worried I may have gone a bit ott)


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

If your a Tyranid warrior when you reach the room you may choose a squad mensioned to be your honor gaurd


----------



## Orathis (Nov 26, 2011)

A squad, options? Sweet. I take it it's limited... What are the limitations? And what squad units are available? Is it any troop or just gaunts and gargoyles?


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

A squad as well? Awesome. Anyone object to me taking a flight of gargoyles?


----------



## Orathis (Nov 26, 2011)

Nope, your winged after all. 

Ima take some termagaunts, because I love shooty critters.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

not at all after all your a Tyranid shrike


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Well only a Broodlord (Which, if allowed I will post a character for) would have genestealers

Edit: One moment, just read the GM's character. Dude, there is no such thing as a female tyranid unless you count the Norn Queen. That's not how they reproduce


----------



## Orathis (Nov 26, 2011)

Btw guys if your wondering why I put all my speech in italics it is because I use this to signify mental speech. All mental thoughts, feelings and chat is done in italics. I will signify who the character is talking to in nearby in the line.

Also, no females? Santaire, all hormagaunts are female. Dont believe me? Check new codex. It states that they: are able to reproduce independently, and lay hundereds of eggs below the surface of a planet before their short hyperactive lifespan is over.

If they have female gaunts, why not warriors. Plus I believe he said it was very rare in his post. This is more than enough for me to be convinced.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Ahh, sorry I'm going off the old codex currently which basically says that the Norn Queen does the reproducing and the only other thing (I think) is a Gargoyle Broodmother


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Wouldnt wings be a bit useless if we are still attempting to escape? Its not like we're outdoors or anything.
Though they may be able to be uses for giving an extra burst of momentum


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright so I have been watching this for some time, was intent to hold my tongue for another day or so but simply cannot.


What is with all the pleasantness amongst these characters?

You are playing semi-sentient beings, yes, but they are in no way civilized or nice. Who amongst the lot of characters is the dominant one and how are they keeping that position?

I see some of the posts, and rather than leaving the weak or wounded where they are (assuming they cannot fend or act for themselves) some amongst you feel the need to help them. Why?



Something else, for Tyranid creatures these characters have remarkably imperial vocabularies. I mean after all, its the people of the Imperium who have named the hive fleets as such, how are all of these characters so _human_?


On the matter of Tyranids and gender, Tyranids are not human so stop thinking in those terms. They have no gender, simply bio-forms catered to various needs. Yeah hormagaunts can lay eggs, that does not mean they are female it just means they were created with the ability to lay eggs because it suited the way they were made. The whole mindset of the hormagaunts is to hunt and feed and do it all over again; they then use that matter to create new gaunts and repeat the cycle.

They can be directed to more specific purposes by synapse, but unless otherwise controlled they will act on their own.


In regards to the Tyranid with wings (amazing to see by the way, alongside lictors, considering the character template doesn't appear to give that option) in a complex like your in. Are any of you aware of the fact that locations in 40k are massive? The tight corridors of an imperial warship would still have enough room for two or three people shoulder to shoulder; and thats a confined space!

Your in an Imperial facility, its wide and has massive, vaulted ceilings likely with buttresses and possibly overhangs and who knows what is hidden up there.


And a pet peeve, as an observer there is really nothing more off putting than to see the players care so little for their work. I mean honestly, its that hard for some of you to write four rather than just put down the number?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Tyrrano, after what Reever just said you go and have your character seek aid from gaunts. They are mindless beasts. Warriors might have some capacity for thought bu gaunts definetely wouldn't


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Just to answer a couple of points raised, and by no means do I presume to speak for everyone here.
Pleasantness; can't, as I say, speak for others but I have already given reasons for my character being pleasant and friendly in the bio. A semi-desperate desire for contact after being removed from the collective consciousness of the hive mind.
Vocabulary; these creatures may be animalistic in nature, but they live in almost constant mental communication with their Hive Mind and I have difficulty believing "You move there, shoot that" is the height of the intelligence of a being connected to untold multitudes of others. As such, if we can assume the hive mind to have a reasonable intelligence and vocabulary then synapse creatures should have picked up at least part of that through their own communications with the being. I'm not saying we should be speaking in prose or quoting Shakespeare but some leeway should be allowed.
Gender; was totally ignorant of pretty much all of this so just went with it.
Wings; now as this is directed at me I guess I really should defend my character. First to warpspawned, as darkreever already pointed out, imperial structures tend to be quite huge, but let's not beat that point to death. One thing worth noting for this RP, I'm not playing it to 'win' or anything like that, I'm playing to have fun and enjoy myself so even if my character choice isn't optimised for this situation to the extreme it is because that is the character I would enjoy playing regardless of situation, not the one I thought would give me the best chance of success. 
Now to darkreever's points, almost any tyrants from the codex can have wings as a biomorph option, however in the character template only weapon symbiote restrictions were given. As it is easier to ask forgiveness than permission I gave my character a few biomorphs and included a message and explanation for doing so, with a promise to remove them should the GM ask. Tyranno then gave the go ahead, but included a limit of three biomorphs. If anything about my character's bio should be brought up it is the regeneration, which is not available to warriors. However, as I said before I am not here to 'win' the campaign, I'm just here to have fun and regeneration allows me to be the team's resident resilient punching bag and not die three posts into the adventure. I mean for pity's sake I named the thing Sir Reginald Cecil Mimsy DePorpignon the Third, how much more of an indicator is needed?
Hope that at least settles any problems anyone has about my character.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, I wasn`t really expecting a lot from this, but seriously this has just put me right off. Reever pretty much highlighted my concerns exactly to the letter. 

A female tyranid? A talking tyranid? What the actual fuck people? 

There should be no speech conveyed. There should only be the basest of desires and needs conveyed via thought impulses not words. There is no polite intechange of pleasantries and offerings, there is only command and obedience from the superior to the lesser. 

GM, for this to work you would need a dominating force that isn`t a player character. ie: some form of controlling influence, be it a dormant Hive ship issuing commands from nearby in orbit, a dominatrix hidden somewhere else on the planet, or even simply a powerful Hive node creature panning the escape from its own cell elsewhere inside the complex. 

This random crapola of freakishly _well equipped prisoners_ simply won`t work despite my initial optimism. Neither you nor the majority of the players understand how a tyranid mind works. The key to making this believable is to write it from an observational perspective like third person but... less attached, if such a term can be applied. :scratchhead:


And so I will be leaving this thread. Good luck and all. :bye:


----------



## Orathis (Nov 26, 2011)

Okay, I'm with firedamaged here. I was just having fun based on assumptions and suspended disbelief, if you want to read into this, then fine. Personally, I like my characters as they are. I believe that based on the storyline the warriors would decide to gather together. And, based on the storyline, I believe that after being blocked from the hive minds influence, the tyranid creatures would probably name and decide genders for themselves. This is due to the fact they have been evolved to have larger brains and command, however a synapse creature without access to the hive mind has never happened before, as a synapse creature should always be in contact. It is perfectly reasonable to assume that if for the first time you lose something that has been an integral part of you for all your life then you would decide to try and create something to fill the gap as it were. This explained the different developed personas the characters have. Also, my character, having previously been incarnated as a tyrant, will know, as some have even had personalities ( hive tyrant personalities info found under it's entrance in the new tyranid codex.) anyway, even if it's not 100% true to cannon, how many other RPG's or other fan made material is? The point is, that this RP Is for people who want to explore what could happen in situations where the cannon has not been before. ( yes, I realised there are similar story's about similar situations, but how many have a blocking field to the hive mind that affects synapse creatures?)

Another point is that the tyranid lifestyle and mindset and basic brain is so different to ours, we have know idea how it would react. 

Also, to counter a previous arguement, something that gives birth/lays eggs are usually by definition female.

Yet another point is that, while I realise your concern in the tyranids using human names for things, this is not true. Me and at least one other person has they're character refer to things as a list of words describing it, e.g. The complex is called Cold-hard-metal-hive to them.

A final two points: 1. What your asking us to do is impossible. We cannot write a post in perfect cannonical style, while retaining the meaning and various other features. We are trying to write from the point of view of some thing completely alien, something for which we have nothing to go on ( dont say codex, because the codex is of fact, not personality or lack thereof) in a situation that hasnt happened in the cannon so of corse it will be personified.

2. If you dislike our writing style you can join and try to alter the story and writing style by example ( and see how hard it is to write a tyranid article that is not just a list of facts describeing the physical actions and write through the mind of somthing not only alien, but also placed in a situation that we have no reference from because it is not in the cannon at all. Or you can just not join and stop bitching in the ooc thread.


Now rant over and I wish you the best on whatever action you decide to take. Also, please note I have taken into consideration the comments about the use of 4 instead of four and will try to rectify this and any other gripes you have in future posts. Thank you for your time.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Orathis said:


> Or you can just not join and stop bitching in the ooc thread.


Oh dear me, I did not know questions, concerns, and the noting of things was considered bitching by everyone.

Having said that, it might be a good idea to remember that this is my sub forum of Heresy Online to watch over and try to make better. I do that by trying to increase the quality of the work contained within and maintaining the improved quality.

To do that, I will ask questions, point things out, bring things to the attention of others, burst people's bubbles, and even 'ruin a good time' if I have to.


So for you to tell me that I should stop doing the very thing I promised the owner of the forum when he made me a member of his staff (and believe me that is exactly how it comes across); well take this as kindly as you will: feel free to fuck off.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Before you continue there was a tyranid rp in the past which was written in a different style then yours. Better check it out before saying its impossible to do something.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Orathis, you may not like what reever is saying. But he is the boss of this area and so no matter what he says you should be listening to him and adapting accordingly because no matter harsh it sounds he knows what he is doing better than probably every other rp'er in this forum


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Santaire said:


> But he is the boss of this area


Though this is true, when it comes to my relationship with members who are GM's I will more often then not take a step back and simply advise them. There are some cases, like this, where the GM needs a bit more of a push than a word in his/her ear.

That is when I take more vocal or active roles like I am doing here.



Santaire said:


> and so no matter what he says you should be listening to him and adapting accordingly


I encourage members to improve the quality of their work, and if they should follow in the style I go by then all the more power to them. However there is more than one way, and I encourage members to seek out the ones that are best for them, but recognize when others are not working.

If the way I work is working for you, then by all means go with it; just don't think its my way or the highway when it comes to style.



Santaire said:


> because no matter harsh it sounds he knows what he is doing better than probably every other rp'er in this forum


After so many years, I am getting good at recognizing certain things, that is all. Like when a GM needs a hand or someone to watch their back.


For example, the GM has made a change in this RP's rules though many of you may not have realized it. He made no announcement here, simply a quick statement, easily overlooked, in the action thread.

From what I saw, the only change was that all players need to play as warriors. But with no announcement truly made, how are you all going to know that?


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Couple of messages for everyone here;
Serpion5, sad to see you go, though I do wish you had stuck around to discuss the points you raised or at least had brought them up before deciding to leave. With those points, we don't know the canon for Tyranid gender, they could all be female/male/androgynous/whatever so I don't see why it's such a big deal. On the talking point, I don't think any of us were having them speak in imperial gothic or some such. Personally I assumed it was either all mental, or a language of the Tyranid's own conveyed through growls and grunts and such. I do agree however, that I think Tyranno would do well to put his foot down at some point soon in a few areas and get us going on the whole story/plot.

Orathis, nice to see a person with similar views, may have gone a bit far in your defence of them though. I agree with the whole, 'we couldn't understand an alien's mind' point but we can still work at it to make a solid effort. I do have to correct one point though, it's the female that carries the egg and the male the sperm, irrespective of who births the offspring (see sea-horses for the classic example of males that give birth). Final two, no we couldn't stick perfectly to canon, at least not without some serious effort but it's not beyond the realms of possibility if we tried and once again I think you might need to tone down your defensiveness a little bit.

Komanko, do you remember the name of the RP you mentioned?

Last but not least, Santaire; I like being brought up on different points about my character because it forces me to think over them and either find a reason to defend my actions or come up with an alternate action they could take that fits within the personality 'rules' I've set up for myself with them. In accordance with that I actually welcome the points darkreever and serpion5 make, however I don't think that we should all be forced to conform to one person's opinion of what is the 'correct' way to RP as people have different styles and opinions and whilst he will have his own refined style from years of experience, a new one can be quite refreshing to encounter and may even occasionally surpass an older one in some area. Doing so would also put massive pressure on reever as it would mean he'd have to become hundreds of times more active and become some sort of "OverGM", constantly correcting and picking apart other people's posts, effectively running all RPs at once. That's too much to ask of anybody.

One final thing I'd like to say before this rant goes on into infinity. I think, from now on we should fall back to the first rule of RPing (enter Fight Club joke here at your leisure) in that Gm's rule is law and go on the assumption that for this RP Tyranno has final say on any of these arguments.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

That's not what I was trying to say. What I meant was that you should take advice from what people like reever say, not copy off his style of rp'ing


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Fair enough, I thought you were going for the "Reever's the Boss. This is how he does it. This is how it should be done." approach. My bad Santaire.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Firedamaged said:


> Komanko, do you remember the name of the RP you mentioned?


Serpion had a Tyranid RP by the name of For the Hive!

Unxpekted22 has done two RP's which featured the member Deathbringer playing as a unique hive tyrant, the RP's went by the titles of Attention Brothers, Troopers Needed and AB:tn part 2



Firedamaged said:


> he'd have to become hundreds of times more active and become some sort of "OverGM", constantly correcting and picking apart other people's posts, effectively running all RPs at once.


Plus if I did that I'd never be able to partake in an RP as a player. I don't want to relegate myself to only 'desk duty' just yet.



Firedamaged said:


> go on the assumption that for this RP Tyranno has final say on any of these arguments.


Honestly, thats not an assumption; the GM's word is final in his/her RP within reason. (For example: if the GM tells you that your exempt from all rules of Heresy and a member of the staff comes in here and tells you differently, the GM's word is most definitely not final.)


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I think a good way to solve all these problems is simply ask Tyrano if he is willing to simply add a small announcement or something similar which will say that this rp will not follow fluff and as such it doesn't matter anymore. If he says that, from my point of view, Tyranids can be humans and bestial forms, I really wont care anymore, they can even wear a cool cap and a monocle if they want to, and drink fancy wine while muttering about today's economy.

Edit: Btw, someone said "overgm" I think it was firedamaged? Anyway, this things exists and trust me I saw it in the worst possible form. Hmm, it was on an Israeli forum I think, the rp section was run by a few annoying admins and there was that law which basically meant, if you want to post an rp you first must ask the rp section's admin for permission, pass the rp by him first, get his opinion, let him fix it if he wants too, and in the end he might let you post it or simply reject your idea for his own reasons. This! This... Was the stupidest rule I have ever seen, it completely ruins any chance of new players to start gming and its also completely retarded. Anyway, I digress.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Well everyone has made some very good points and this is propable going to get out of hand if I don't respond or anything so here are my answers
We aren't using full on human words but if they where just mindless beats how do you expect us to control them so we need to make them a little bit human so we do have something to control so here it is for people in the RP when outside of combat you can talk like we have but as soon as you go into battle you must revert to more beastly talk E.G Perish prey or food stuff like that


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Firedamaged said:


> Couple of messages for everyone here;
> Serpion5, sad to see you go, though I do wish you had stuck around to discuss the points you raised or at least had brought them up before deciding to leave. With those points, we don't know the canon for Tyranid gender, they could all be female/male/androgynous/whatever so I don't see why it's such a big deal. On the talking point, I don't think any of us were having them speak in imperial gothic or some such. Personally I assumed it was either all mental, or a language of the Tyranid's own conveyed through growls and grunts and such. I do agree however, that I think Tyranno would do well to put his foot down at some point soon in a few areas and get us going on the whole story/plot.


Okay then, shall I give you a fluff lesson as my parting gift? 

We are playing as tyranid warriors, a broodlord and there was a lictor. Warriors first up, are not given to gender or reproduction. They are the children of the Hive Tyrant and the Dominatrix/Norn Queen spawned for the purpose of conveying the parents will to the lesser creatures of the Hive. This I take from the current codex` tyranid warrior entry, where it says that a warrior brood are often spawned from the same genestock as the parent tyrant. There is no potential for a warrior or shrike to grow up and become a hive tyrant or dominatrix, at best it will become an alpha or prime. Therefore, no gender is needed. They spawn, fulfil their purpose, and die.

Broodlords likewise do not require gender to reproduce. This is because a genestealer reproduces by implanting its genetic strain into a host creature, not by laying eggs or giving birth. Genestealer cults and packs propagate over generations, covert from the host society. Further, genestealers instinctively flee from to Hive Fleets as a means of self preservation. The tyranids utilize this to their advantage by following their psychic signature. In seeking to escape the hive, genestealers and their broodlords actually find prey for the Hive Fleets and have their own will and instincts repressed by the overminds of the hive fleets once the ships arrive in orbit.

The lictors, much like the tyranid warriors, are spawned for a limited use and are not required to reproduce. Warpspawned and I discussed this character and the idea of a mentally unstable lictor was not unfeasible given the removal of the overmind`s influence and part of the lictor`s own brain. So I saw little problem with her character. I tried for much the same thing, keeping my posts sort of detached from the character and avoiding the use of direct speech in any shape or form. 


All of this infor pretty much comes from the current tyranid codex. What this Rp has demonstrated, is that barely anyone took the time to properly research a character in order to develop feasible mannerisms and behavior. Instinctive behaviour can explain so much, but not this.

On your other point, I was hoping this would be run seriously, not as a joke. It was for this reason that I left the ork Rp. 




darkreever said:


> Serpion had a Tyranid RP by the name of For the Hive!


Ah, memories. I am tempted to give something like this another attempt. I do feel like I could have done better. :scratchhead:


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

That makes much more sense than my theory that the whole "Living Ammunition" was in fact baby Tyranids that fed off whatever they were shot at and each other until a few grew into rippers, which then grow into their parent's genus as they feed.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Firedamaged said:


> That makes much more sense than my theory that the whole "Living Ammunition" was in fact baby Tyranids that fed off whatever they were shot at and each other until a few grew into rippers, which then grow into their parent's genus as they feed.


No, living ammo of all sorts, as well as rippers (and most tyranids in fact) are bred for form and purpose and will be lucky to survive a battle in most cases. Every tyranid (except for tyrants, queens and such) is considered expendable.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I know its a bit random but its something I've always been curious about. Is the Norn Queen the Hive Mind 'node' for each ship or are they just bred for the purpose of creating new, powerful tyranids?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`m not derailing this any further. Ask your question in 40k Fluff and I will answer.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Gentlemen, behold!

Name: Skarmak
Instinct: Feed
Backstory: Skarmak was a Warrior Shrike of the Hive Fleet Ornithocheirus, a Hive Fleet known for it's extensive use of Gargoyles, Shrikes and Harpies. Skarmak would always lead a swarm of Gargoyles into battle, swooping down from the skies from above the clouds, bringing sudden and certain death to his prey. However, he and his Gargoyle swarm soon discovered that an ambush had been set for them by the Deathwatch, who then gunned down every single one of the Tyranids, including Skarmak himself. 

Skarmak was the only survivor, though his body was too damaged from the Deathwatch's attack to evade capture at the hands of Inquisitor Vark. Skarmak fell into a coma that lasted for two terran years, and by the time he woke up, the Shrike found himself surrounded by a large, circular cage, without the voice of the Hive Mind speaking in his head, and a cybernetic left wing. Skarmak, at first, refused to accept the freedom that had been given to him, and threw tantrums, panic attacks, anything to keep the ferocious nature that belonged to his species alive in his head.

One day, however, it dawned on Skarmak that what once made him a Tyranid was long gone, and he experienced a terrifying emotion all but new to him, which was sorrow. It was only a few weeks later after he fell into depression that an opportunity to free himself appeared when the power went out within Carvahk, immediately followed by a massive scale prison break, one that Skarmak was reluctant to join, but eventually, the possibility of returning to the Hive Mind drew Skarmak out of his spherical cage.
Personality: Skarmak, despite being free of the Hive Mind's control, wants nothing to do with his free will, and forces himself to rely on the instincts he once had. He does communicate, though he refers to himself in a third person context, further surrounding himself in his desperate need to be controlled by the Hive.
Equipment: Wings and two claws, though he improvises by using any weapons he can find, be it from the carcass of a fellow escapee, or from the weapon stores of the Four Limbs (All of the members of the Hive Fleet have this instinct to improvise weaponry).


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys, is everyone still going ahead with this RP (except Serpion5 of course)? Wondering in case this is yet another RP that's died almost as soon as I've joined it 

Also one thing that I missed on Serpion5's other post, and this is more to Tyranno than anyone else; whilst I might have said something along the lines of 'I am playing this to have fun and because I enjoy it' I certainly didn't mean that I was trying to turn this RP into a joke! 

I don't know if Tyranno was going for a more laid back approach or a highly serious RP, but either way all I meant by that was that during the course of the RP, if I saw an opportunity to induce a bit of humour at my character's expense I would, in all likelihood, make the attempt. That's not to say that I'd be writing a constant stream of Marx Brothers slapstick in my posts, but I find the odd giggle now and then brightens up what could otherwise be a large block of dull, intimidating text and makes me want to read on. That's certainly not a slight on anyone else, and is by no means a criticism of other styles, it's just my particular style of writing.

Anyway, enough of that and back to my original question, is this RP continuing, because I for one was really starting to enjoy it!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Warpspawned has left as well, and I`ve not seen the op in a while.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

soory only just managed to get back on heresy online due to school work but the thread may now continue and the black legionare you are excepted


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Finding it hard to reply as my response was really focused on Firedamaged.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Will have a post up soon, having a hectic few days. Anyway, I'll have something up in the next day or so.


----------

